# Reading the Scriptures



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 3, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts or advice regarding the challenge of reading through the scriptures in a year, verses focusing on portions of the scriptures for meditation, challange or encouragement for ones personal life. My point is it is good to read through the whole scriptures to understand the whole counsel of God. On the other hand we surely need to focus on specific pasages for meditation, encouragement, admonition etc. Has anyone got thoughts on how they bring the two together or keep the focus up on both reading disciplines?

Thanks.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Feb 3, 2009)

Lord willing, I will finish a read through the Scripture in a few months. It has been beneficial in helping me develop a better working knowledge of the general content of each book, however, after this trip, I hope to take a break to do some slower reading and study in specific books.

Maybe you could do a reading plan in the evenings, while doing more thorough study in the mornings?


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 3, 2009)

I do my 'through the Bible in a year' reading in the evening. I do my serious study early in the morning. I find that it is good to have the serious stuff stewing in my mind throughout the day.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 3, 2009)

These are not the most challenging, but great for meditation and "mixing it up". You have to go for the advanced or it may be too easy 

Zondervan - Bible Reading Plans


----------



## Galatians220 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm doing the Robert Murray M'Cheyne plan this year (this will, Lord willing, be my 3rd "read through the whole Bible" year). Once before, I followed a plan of historical-poems-prophets-Gospels-epistles. The next time around, I read the Bible cover to cover. 

The M'Cheyne plan is not working as it assumes that half of one's readings will be in family worship. This is not ideal, but I will keep plugging. Can't do anything else now.

Reading cover to cover gets one bogged down and depressed by the time you get through Jeremiah.  *You can't wait to get to the NT!* But maybe that's good: you get to see (and experience through God's word) how bad things were, and how much people needed the Good News of Jesus Christ! (As much as we do...)

Margaret


----------



## SemperEruditio (Feb 3, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I do my 'through the Bible in a year' reading in the evening. I do my serious study early in the morning. I find that it is good to have the serious stuff stewing in my mind throughout the day.





I read the "Bible in a year" in the evening. In the morning I do 7 chapters of a New Testament book for the entire month. This way I have read the book 30 times. This month is 1 & 2 Thessalonians. It violates the 7 chapter rule but ah well.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 3, 2009)

I find the most benefit in doing something like the whole Bible in 6 months then doing something totally different (i.e. through the life of Christ).

Going from cover to cover constantly is not my cup of tea. I have a cover to cover plan and then switch off to an alternate. 

Another HUGE thing that I got from learning about George Mueller and others, is praying through everything you read! Thank God for themes he shows you, lessons learned, etc, in scripture.


----------

